# First Breakfast Fattie w/Qviiew



## erain (Aug 25, 2008)

made a bunch a fatties but never a breakfast fattie well did one today just to ck it out. those things are great

used country style sausage , scrambled eggs-just barely scrambled,hash browns, swiss cheese, and bacon








thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 25, 2008)

great looking fattie    good job on the qview


----------



## ronp (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice as always.


----------



## sea_munky (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow!  That is INSPIRING!


----------



## minn.bill (Aug 25, 2008)

nice very nice indeed.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 25, 2008)

yumm love the lattice work


----------



## capt dan (Aug 25, 2008)

very  nice and tasty lookin. Got a whole breakfast in there. Toss a couple slices on an english muffin and, that's a killer  quick breakfast!


----------



## wutang (Aug 25, 2008)

The bacon basket weave seems like the standard wrap on all the fatties I look at lately.  I need to practice my technique I guess.  Looking Good Erain.


----------



## seboke (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Erain, that fatty looks amazing!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great I gotta try that basket weave


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What he said.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 26, 2008)

Man that looks good!


----------



## brandsbay (Aug 26, 2008)

Good looking breakfast there,man I am hungry now


----------



## erain (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks, i been watchin these breakfast fatties being made by everyone else and for some reason was not impressed enuff to make one. finally i broke down and all i can say is whether you serve for breakfast or not i have truly been missing out. whoever threw the first breakfast fatty together needs points!!!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 27, 2008)

E!
I have to do a breakie fattie now...that looks so darn good! I am convinced...add to the to do list!!
Yummy! well done!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Dang erain, I missed this thread. Lookin good!


----------

